# Schneckenart ?



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo,


Ich züchte seit einem Jahr Teichschnecken und jetzt hab ich zwei neue Arten und ich weis nicht genau was das für eine ist


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2006)

Ich finde es wirglich unverschämt von euch mir nicht zu antworten ich habe selber auch einen teich aber weil  mir dauert __ enten die wasserschnecken fressen hab ich mit den nachzüchten von ihnen begonnen und habe mir welche neue geholt und hatte gefragt ob ihr wiss was das für eine art ist !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2006)

na na michi,
warum denn so aggresiv?
normaleweise erhält mann hier sehr schnell antworten auf fragen, wenn einer die Antwort kennt....
vielleicht ist es tatsächlich so dass keine weiß was fürn Schneckenart du da hast. ist auch ziemlich spezifisch.
was erwartest du denn?
das jeder Mitglied hier "weiß nicht" schreibt?
vielleicht weiß es einer tatsächlich, hat aber dein Beitrag übersehen.
deen reicht es aber auch eine "freundliche" auffrischung von dir


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2006)

naja ich warte schon seit ein paar monaten auf eine antwort und wenn dann hätte ja auch einer schreiben können ob ich genauere bilder machen kann 

vieleicht weist ja du was das für __ schnecken sind ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2006)

Hi,
kann dir da leider nicht helfen. habe nur spitzschlammschnecken bei mir am rumrennen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2006)

Hallo Michi,
für einen 14-jährigen nicht schlecht, noch dazu ein Oberfranke.
1. Im Deutschen gibt es Satzzeichen uam.
2. Wenn du Schneckenliebhaber bist,dann hast du sicher Fachliteratur.
3. Ich kenn sie vielleicht, aber nicht in diesem Ton  :twisted: 
mufg Eugen, ein gebürtiger Oberfranke,der dein Vater sein könnte


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2006)

Was heist hier nicht schlecht für ein 14 jährigen ... und dazu noch ein oberfranke   

ich hab da noch eine art die sowas wie einen decken drann hat was könnte das für eine sein ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2006)

Kleine Nachhilfe in Umgangsformen gefällig ??
Der Ton macht die Musik !!
So eine mit Deckel habe ich auch. Hmm, Was das wohl ist ??
Frag mal bei Tante Google nach.
Und zu deiner ersten Frooch,da deng mol ganz gut nooch, du Lausä


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2006)

Da hast du was falsch verstanden hab da nichts böse gemeint ^^
danke für den tipp mit google   es sind turmdeckelschnecken


----------

